# Inkbird IBBQ-4BW Initial Setup and Thoughts



## kbarnes12 (Jan 28, 2021)

My Inkbird IBBQ-4BW order arrived from Amazon.  The original price was $119.99 but with a coupon and an promo code I ended up paying $59.99.  My order was placed January 25th and it arrived on the 27th.

For those unfamiliar with this thermometer, it has 4 probes and connects through both bluetooth and wifi.  Being wifi connected means that the temperature can be monitored on smart phone from any location where there is cellular service or wifi to connect to.  I have an Auber Instruments Wifi smoker controller that I use but it only has 2 temperature probes, one for the smoker temperature and one for food temperature.  The Inkbird has 4 additional probes and I intend to use the Auber and Inkbird together when I have several items going in my smoker.

The Inkbird thermometer arrived in standard Amazon box with an air pillow for cushioning.  Inside was a very nice factory box to store the unit in.  It comes with a USB charger and it took about an hour for it to charge. before I could set it up.

The bluetooth part was very easy to set up, the wifi set up was more difficult.  I followed the directions given and could not get it to connect.  I repeated the setup several times and finally was successful.

After the bluetooth and wifi connections were completed, I checked the probes temperature readings and they were with in about 3 degrees of each other.  Then, I got my Auber Instruments controller out and compared the temperature readings between the 2 units.  The lowest Inkbird reading was about 2° higher than the Auber probes.  Getting the 4 Inkbird probes re-calibrated  to match the Auber probes was very easy to do through the BBQgo Pro app.

I am looking forward to using this thermometer for a smoking session this weekend.


----------



## negolien (Jan 28, 2021)

same except I had with another version was a bitch to get hooked up then worked like a champ


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Jan 30, 2021)

kbarnes12 said:


> My Inkbird IBBQ-4BW order arrived from Amazon.  The original price was $119.99 but with a coupon and an promo code I ended up paying $59.99.  My order was placed January 25th and it arrived on the 27th.
> 
> For those unfamiliar with this thermometer, it has 4 probes and connects through both bluetooth and wifi.  Being wifi connected means that the temperature can be monitored on smart phone from any location where there is cellular service or wifi to connect to.  I have an Auber Instruments Wifi smoker controller that I use but it only has 2 temperature probes, one for the smoker temperature and one for food temperature.  The Inkbird has 4 additional probes and I intend to use the Auber and Inkbird together when I have several items going in my smoker.
> 
> ...


Just received mine this week. Plans to try it out next weekend on some sausage. Agree with the easy set up, not complicated at all.


----------

